
Detroit train station renovation still moving ahead in pandemic - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/ford/2020/08/05/detroit-train-station-renovation-ford/5548057002/
======
rmason
Most folks in Michigan over the age of fifty remember that station in its
glory days. The last time I remember being there was when I was in college in
the seventies.

Someone once described it as Detroit's Eiffel Tower. Can you imagine the
Eiffel tower abandoned and rusting for fifty years? I had a chance to visit
after Ford bought it and I refused. I want to return when it's finished.

Corktown is the oldest neighborhood in Detroit and it was probably the only
safe one throughout its decline. The idea of a bunch of young tech employees
living and working in Corktown, being able to bicycle or walk to work will be
epic.

Mr. Ford has it right it will allow the company to compete for the best of the
best. GM just bought a SF company to compete. Ford has elevated it to an
entirely new level.

~~~
curiouscat321
I would love nothing more than for this to be true. It just isn’t.

A fancy new office building doesn’t change the fact that Ford’s culture, poor
salaries, and bureaucracy will scare away top talent.

